
Show HN: TubeHero – An SEO Toolkit for YouTube Content Creators - lukehero
https://tubehero.io
======
lukehero
Hey Hacker News!

The Product: I made this tool to help YouTube creators with researching topics
and keywords for videos and also helping with the upload process with features
such as title keyword suggester, tag generator and preview pages to see how
your video will look on YouTube without you having to upload it, plus more!

Me: I am an aspiring IndieDev like a lot here on the platform. I love to build
things that help people and it’s my dream to make a living doing so. My
mission this year has been simple: Take a month to learn the fundamentals of
code, then start building - 6 projects in 6 months, this makes 4 out of 6.

You can follow me here to see how I’m doing and what I’m making:
[https://twitter.com/itsLukeHero](https://twitter.com/itsLukeHero)

